# Setup for my HD28V



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has any past experience with Al Clegg guitar repairs. I've got a Martin HD28V that I bought new a few years ago and never got a good setup on it. 
The other option I have near me is folkway music.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

You have got a lot more options in Hamilton or the Cambridge, K-W area. There is an L & M going both ways.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Get it done right. Take it to Folkways.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Sneaky said:


> Get it done right. Take it to Folkways.


I'm with Sneaky. I live hours away from Guelph but I still get Folkway to do the set ups on my old Martins. Stellar work.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> I'm with Sneaky. I live hours away from Guelph but I still get Folkway to do the set ups on my old Martins. Stellar work.



Thanks thats all I needed to hear. My wifes family is in Guelph and I'm there a fair amount and its only about 45 mintues away from me so I don't consider it an inconvenience. Is there a particular guy I should ask for, or is any guitar tech there more than capable?
As for L&M, I like to shop there but don't have confidence in their setup/repairs.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Just picked up my Epiphone SHeraton from Folkway In Guelph yesterday.
They did a tricky job on the bridge. Filed down the string posts and re noched to proper string spacing.
GREAT GREAT job and I could not be happier.
These guys ( I think Ryan did the actual work) after Mark sugested how to fix the problem... realy know their stuff.

Be prepared to pay for great quality work BUT thats what its all about.

G.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

GTmaker said:


> Just picked up my Epiphone SHeraton from Folkway In Guelph yesterday.
> They did a tricky job on the bridge. Filed down the string posts and re noched to proper string spacing.
> GREAT GREAT job and I could not be happier.
> These guys ( I think Ryan did the actual work) after Mark sugested how to fix the problem... realy know their stuff.
> ...


I called and they quoted me about $85. For a guitar costing roughly $3,500 I think its worth it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> I called and they quoted me about $85. For a guitar costing roughly $3,500 I think its worth it.


Yes. That's not an outrageous price IMHO.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Folkway does amazing work. Especially the tricky vintage repairs.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Finally got my guitar to Folkway tonight. I was impressed and have no doubt my guitar is going to come back like a brand new guitar. Its going to cost a little. Will need a basic setup and some more in depth, Its going to need a full fret dress as it has some buzzing issues. I knew that would be a possibility. 
I played about 6 different Martins off the wall including an HD28V like mine and they were all set up so incredibly well. Every guitar on the wall was setup perfect. Why can't L&M be like that. I could have bought my HD28V at folk way and walked out with a perfect playing acoustic.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Got my guitar back from Folkway tonight. The guitar plays like a dream now. Excellent work but the most expensive setup I've ever had. $240.


----------

